
Show HN: A paper trading API written in Python - kthaker
https://github.com/kirkthaker/investopedia-trading-api
======
kthaker
Note: This version of the API supports Python 3 now (finally)! The API is for
Investopedia's stock market simulator. Feedback appreciated!

~~~
vxxzy
I am interested in developing an API for a particular Broker. Could I have
your email address?

~~~
kthaker
I added my email to my profile. Would be happy to answer any questions you
have.

